# Leaving money on the table....



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

I have decided to add some kind of tipping sign this weekend, as I do feel I am leaving money on the table so to speak. 

I have received cash tips which are nice, and were not solicited in any way. They were just people handing me a cash tip.

If I offer any amenities, it would be a phone charger, and I do open doors for folks. I've thought about gum at least for the bar crowd, but I am still undecided. 

I would like to start offering some way of a cashless tip, such as a Square reader, but until I can source one, that leaves me to find an interim option. I remember seeing something about using a QR code for Paypal transactions with a preset amount someone mentioned here. Does anyone have any info on this. My google-fu is failing me.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

You can pick up a Square at most Best Buys, Walgreens or Rite Aids for $10 and you get reimbursed that money when you make your first transaction.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

venmo app is an option. paypal.me is another one.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Square reader is best. They swipe their card and move on. Its quick and they dont need to have paypal or type in their card number.

Tips should be quick and painless.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TotC said:


> I have decided to add some kind of tipping sign this weekend, as I do feel I am leaving money on the table so to speak.
> 
> I have received cash tips which are nice, and were not solicited in any way. They were just people handing me a cash tip.
> 
> ...


Gum will be stuck to the bottom of your seats and throw on the floor ,and nobody is going to use square, sure maybe once in every 100 rides , face it nobody tips with uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Square reader is best. They swipe their card and move on. Its quick and theu dont need to have paypal or type in their card number.
> 
> Tips should be quick and painless.


Square is da bomb... custom receipts can quickly relay them the contact info very very quickly.

I use it for backup processing for the taxi stuff.

I would make 1000% sure you have a line DIRECTLY ABOVE AND BELOW THE DOLLAR AMOUNT. _*THIS IS GRATUITY, NOT PRIMARY PAYMENT FOR SERVICES RENDERED*_. Then you have a signature line.

If you have someone canceling their uber payment after tipping you, you can forward along their info as well as the screen that the passenger sees when they pay.

If you don't they can call uber support and say that you had them paid by a third party app.. If the CSR believes them your out that much money, if it's clear as day apparent that it's gratuity, guess what?

the CSR won't touch it.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

I've never had an Uber rider ask about alternative tip methods. At the same time I am tipped by about half of my Lyft riders through the app. F you Uber for not giving your customers that option.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I had a guy write me a $10 check this weekend. I still haven't cashed it. Not worth going to the bank for $10. I'll cash it some day.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Square is da bomb... custom receipts can quickly relay them the contact info very very quickly.
> 
> I use it for backup processing for the taxi stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> I had a guy write me a $10 check this weekend. I still haven't cashed it. Not worth going to the bank for $10. I'll cash it some day.


I gave a guy a check for a tip once. locked my keys in my car, he sat in traffic for 45 minutes to pop my lock in about 10 seconds. I had no cash, (we were at SeaWorld ) . I made it for 25 because it was a check and the hassle of it all. he had his son with him.. 8-10. I said I'll makes it out to you or to your son...you decide. ultimately I left the name blank.

It took about 2 weeks for the check to clear but it did.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I always try to cash my checks within a week. Some people live paycheck to paycheck and you cashing a check they forgot about can cause their account to go into the negative.


----------



## phacue (Nov 20, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Square is da bomb... custom receipts can quickly relay them the contact info very very quickly.
> 
> I use it for backup processing for the taxi stuff.
> 
> ...


Where in the Square Register can you put in your disclaimer? I want to make sure the disclaimer you mentioned is visible where the passengers sign.

Thanks!


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

phacue said:


> Where in the Square Register can you put in your disclaimer? I want to make sure the disclaimer you mentioned is visible where the passengers sign.
> 
> Thanks!


I finally signed up for Square. If you haven't found this yet, sign into Square then go to Square Dashboard. Towards the bottom on the left, there is the option Accounts & Settings > then, a new screeen pops up. About halfway down, there is another option for receipts, click that and you can edit how your receipt will look.


----------



## Tamera (Dec 28, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Gum will be stuck to the bottom of your seats and throw on the floor ,and nobody is going to use square, sure maybe once in every 100 rides , face it nobody tips with uber.


I am fairly new...well Since Dec..but sorry to tell you....I have gum and Candy and no they do not put the gum on the floor..seriously dude?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Tamera said:


> I am fairly new...well Since Dec..but sorry to tell you....I have gum and Candy and no they do not put the gum on the floor..seriously dude?


Why offer candy and gum? Stop and desist.


----------



## Tamera (Dec 28, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Why offer candy and gum? Stop and desist.


That's the way I roll... no really...I liked it when drivers had WHATEVER in the car when I was a PAX for 3 months. I think it's Sweet...it's my personality really...if you knew me you would understand. I like making people happy or laugh..anyway REALLY it's ALL from the dollar store and quite good really minus the water from Trader joes  So it's all good  I KNOW I don't HAVE to do that...but since my rating is av about 4.91 I think I will stick with my actions


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Tamera said:


> That's the way I roll... no really...I liked it when drivers had WHATEVER in the car when I was a PAX for 3 months. I think it's Sweet...it's my personality really...if you knew me you would understand. I like making people happy or laugh..anyway REALLY it's ALL from the dollar store and quite good really minus the water from Trader joes  So it's all good  I KNOW I don't HAVE to do that...but since my rating is av about 4.91 I think I will stick with my actions


If I want them to be happy I just tell them a joke LOL


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jc. said:


> If I want them to be happy I just tell them a joke LOL


Some pax have a poor sense of humor and bad breath.

But a mint can make them happy, and since I do not appreciate bad breath, it can help make me happy too.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

A_Driver said:


> I had a guy write me a $10 check this weekend. I still haven't cashed it. Not worth going to the bank for $10. I'll cash it some day.


This kinda makes you a dick, people hate when you hold a check.

Do you use Stoneage bank, because every bank I know of has an option to take a picture of a check to cash it.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Bank of Sybiria


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> You can pick up a Square at most Best Buys, Walgreens or Rite Aids for $10 and you get reimbursed that money when you make your first transaction.


Not one person has noticed my square


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Not one person has noticed my square


Do you have a sign in the Headrest?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Having a sign alone won't get you tips. If you are an annoying driver who ask a lot of "duh" questions like you do here, I can see people stiffing you.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Not one person has noticed my square


I don't display my square, I only mention it when they say they would tip if they have cash.


----------

